

Andrew Warner’s 3 tips to giving interviews for founders and entrepreneurs - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/22/andrew-warners-3-tips-to-giving-interviews-for-founders-and-entrepreneurs/

======
g0atbutt
Really great tips from Andrew. Andrew’s three key points in giving an
interview: 1\. Practice – The old adage “Practice makes perfect” is true.
Especially on film. 2\. Shut up – Don’t trust a producer or editor to cut
something stupid that you said. 3\. Tell a Story – People remember stories.

